# A Beer Before It Starts



## earache_my_eye (Apr 25, 2008)

A man came home from work, sat down in his favorite chair, turned on the T.V., and said to his wife, "Quick, bring me a beer before it starts".

She looked a little puzzled, but brought him a beer.

When he finished it he said, "Quick, bring me another beer.  It's gonna start".

This time she looked a little angry, but brought him a beer.

When that one was gone, he said "Quick, get me another beer before it starts"!

"That's IT"! She blows her top, "You S.O.B., you waltz in here, flop your a$$ down, don't even say hello to me, and expect me to run around like your little slave getting you beer after beer.  Don't you realize that I cook and clean and wash and iron all day long"?

The husband sighed and said, "Oh, sh!t, it's started"!


----------



## ne.hunter (Apr 25, 2008)

ain't that the way it always goes


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 25, 2008)

If it was really that bad he'd be smart and stop at the bar first.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 25, 2008)

That is so like my house.  They must know my wife.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, and it's different then any other day how?


----------



## kookie (Apr 28, 2008)

lol..................


----------

